# Single Man Duck Boat



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any experince with a single mand duck boat? I am looking at one for divers. I have been looking at Beavertail Final Attack.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are talking divers try a 10ft Jon boat, it will giver you the room to haul decoys. 
If you are looking for a sneak or layout look at some Kayaks they are cheaper and some times lighter. Just an idea.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have a jon boat, I just want something I can haul myself carry and 2 dozen decoys, then hide decent. Most the stuff I will be hunting is smaller bodies of water that just goes over the waders.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't own a layout boat but have looked into it. They are way too heavy for 1 person to carry any distance. If you can get them right to the water's edge, ya can't beat them. I'd be looking at kayaks if you have to carry them at all.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How about a canoe?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I would think a canoe would be tippy.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canoe's are fine but can be tipy. So you need to know how to set up....ie make sure you anchor it.... you can make a system pretty easy... Get a couple of T joints out of PVC. Attach them to your canoe with screws or with c clamps. You want one on each side of the canoe in the center. Then either us sticks you find or make some out of smaller PVC or Closet rod. Or you can put your push pull in it.

But a canoe is great to hunt out of....low profile, can get you anywhere you want to go. I hunted out of one many years in college on the mississippi river.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

My son and I have built a couple of sneak boxes that are just under 8 ft long. We built them out of Cedar boards and 3/16 plywood, epoxy coated and painted, they weight about 50 lbs. We have rigged up axles using a hunk of pipe and wheelbarrow tires. The farthest we have drug them to water is probably 1/4 mile. They will handle a man, dog and a dozen decoys in 2 inches of water. Very low profile, less that 12" except for the black dog's head.

We have had excellent success with these boats, able to get where the ducks want to be, able to hide in minimal vegetation. We flat kill ducks with them. If I weren't cyber challenged, I would post pics.

Will gladly share pics and plans via email, PM me.


----------

